# MS Roxanne LaLonde - 21 April 2007



## navymich (23 Apr 2007)

Woman drowns trying to save teen
Icy waters of Rideau River claim lives of Ontario woman and 15-year-old boy

Katie Lewis, CanWest News Service
Published: Monday, April 23, 2007

MERRICKVILLE, Ont. -- Roxanne LaLonde was on her way home Saturday evening when she saw her friend, Kellie Galipeau, standing in the middle of the road, waving her arms and screaming as her 15-year-old son was swept through the frigid waters of the Rideau River.

Without a second thought, LaLonde, an excellent swimmer, kicked off her sneakers and ran into the frigid water only to drown while trying to save the boy, Grant Galipeau, who also died.

Her boyfriend, Mike Barr, and friend, Mark Demik, who were with LaLonde, also ran into the icy water under the Andrewsville Bridge near Merrickville to try to save Grant.

"Roxanne was a strong swimmer," said Barr, who managed to grab onto a tree as he was barelling through the biting water. "The current was just going by like crazy. It was insane."

He said his girlfriend, a 32-year-old master seaman with the Canadian Navy, had experience with water rescue and was in excellent physical shape.

Somehow, LaLonde ended up on the opposite side of the river than the others as Grant was whisked out of sight, caught in the current.

Eventually, Barr was able to pull his limp girlfriend out of the icy water east of the Andrewsville Bridge.

"She was lying on her front," he said Sunday afternoon on the back deck at LaLonde's parents' house. "Her eyes were half open. She was foaming."

Firefighters and paramedics reached LaLonde at 6:45 p.m. and started CPR.

They told Barr to leave, so he decided to continue the search for Grant, who was still missing. Barr and another man who had seen the incident, jumped on an ATV, drove on a path downstream, then jumped into an aluminum rowboat and started looking for the teen.

"We paddled our guts out," he said.

Soon they caught sight of Grant, who had been swept about 500 metres downstream.

"The top of his head was sticking out of the water," said Barr who pulled the teen, wearing shorts and a T-shirt, out of the water.

The other man performed CPR as Barr ran frantically to try to find more help.

Soon after, the police came and transported the teen, who had no vital signs, to the Kemptville District Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

LaLonde was first taken to the Smiths Falls District Hospital, and later to the Ottawa Civic Hospital, where she was pronounced dead around midnight.

Her mother, Riemke Bles, said her daughter was a "very energetic leader" with a "take- charge" attitude.

"I'm not surprised at all that she went in there," said Bles, as she sat in a rocking chair on the back deck of the family home located just outside Merrickville.

"She would be the first one in."

"I don't know what she was thinking," said her stepfather, Jack Brown. "I just can't believe it."

LaLonde had told her parents many stories about her search- and-rescue naval training that included saving a dummy in navy exercises.

"They would throw him over board and see how long it would take to get to him," said Bles.

Barr said his girlfriend of over a year had "a hell of a smile and the bluest eyes you ever saw."

Barr said Grant was an only child who was a strong swimmer, having earned an award for lifesaving, the Bronze Medallion.

He lived in Montague Township, on the Rideau River near the Andrewsville Bridge and frequently played in the water. It is still unknown whether the teen was swimming or if he fell in the river.

"It's hard to say," said Barr. "Everything just happened so fast."

The parents of the teen asked for privacy as they mourned their loss.






_Roxanne LaLonde, a 32-year-old 
master seaman with the Canadian 
Forces, lost her life trying to save 
a 15-year-old boy who also died in 
the swift current of the Rideau River 
near Merrickville, Ont., Saturday._


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Apr 2007)

I know those rapids quite well,....a brave, brave woman.

I salute you.


----------



## gaspasser (23 Apr 2007)

+1.   
No greater honour.
RIP


----------



## geo (23 Apr 2007)

A brave, brave sailor!

Rest in peace

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn,
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Apr 2007)

Brave sailor. RIP


----------



## medaid (23 Apr 2007)

RIP Sailor.

You embody the values of servicemen and women in the Canadian Forces.


----------



## manhole (23 Apr 2007)

RIP! a valiant effort!   Condolences to the family and friends of this remarkable young woman.


----------



## xena (23 Apr 2007)

The world is a lesser place without her.


----------



## Rice0031 (23 Apr 2007)

RIP.  
It is not often we see such noble efforts.


----------



## rz350 (23 Apr 2007)

RIP, A terrible loss, but showing all the bravery and moral courage that the CF embodies. RIP


----------



## niner domestic (23 Apr 2007)

Roxanne: We'll miss you, and it was an honour to have served with you.  

Bring on the Pilot, cast off the lines 
Wait for the flooding tide
Haul up the anchor, lay off the shore
Open the topsails wide . 

Make fast the hatches, cargo secure,
Close up the wind to lea;
Slide from the harbour, let out the log.
Make for the open sea.

Hold tight the rigging, stand by the bridge,
Ride on the surging foam,
Until the vessel, voyage completed,
Turns again, bound for home.

I am the vessel, mine is that ship,
Buffeting through Life's gales.
Hope is the steerage, Faith is the hull.
Charity firms my sails.

When on the shoreline, God checks my log,
Looks at my manifest;
Pray that His Mercy grants me safe harbour,
Laying my sails to rest.


Copyright © 2003 Thomas Vaughan


----------



## Steel Badger (23 Apr 2007)

RIP


----------



## BernDawg (23 Apr 2007)

RIP Sailor, Godspeed.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (23 Apr 2007)

RIP Sailor,   
I know who will be the life guard at the big pool in the sky.


----------



## Jorkapp (24 Apr 2007)

RIP Sailor. Your valiant effort shall not be forgotten.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2007)

RIP


----------



## tree hugger (24 Apr 2007)

Congratulations to her parents for raising her to become such a good woman.  What a sacrifice she made.


----------



## retd cpl wife (26 Apr 2007)

I spoke to one of Roxanne's aunts today.I showed her the wonderful things you people had to say of her.(Roxanne) 
Her aunt wanted me to thank you very much. She was going to finish reading them when she got home she was getting teary eyed.


----------



## Jaydub (26 Apr 2007)

What a selfless act of heroism.


----------



## safeboy43 (27 Apr 2007)

Wow, just wow. What a noble sacrifice


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (27 Apr 2007)

Roxanne, you are true hero, to give up your life to try and save another is truely the most beautuiful and selfless act anyone can do for someone else. May God embrace you in his arms for all eternity.

 RIP.


----------



## C/10 (29 Apr 2007)




----------



## jimb (7 May 2007)

I kinow that during the WW2 era the George Medal was awarded to service persons who did brave acts while " off duty ". 

What would the modern CF award be , in this case?

A brave act. 

Jim B. Toronto.


----------



## George Wallace (7 May 2007)

There is The Most Venerable Order of the Hospital of St. John of Jerusalem (all grades):  http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/honour_awards_e.asp?cat=3&Q_ID=15  

A member of my unit has received an award for bravery, for pulling a drowning civilian out of the Rideau Canal.  I will have to check which award it is he got, as it was not for actions in combat nor in the performance of his normal duties.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 May 2007)

jimb said:
			
		

> I kinow that during the WW2 era the George Medal was awarded to service persons who did brave acts while " off duty ".
> 
> What would the modern CF award be , in this case?



The applicable awards can be found at this site. http://www.gg.ca/honours/decorations/bra/index_e.asp


----------



## tree hugger (24 Sep 2007)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/article_e.asp?id=3749


----------

